# Conectar a internet

## Apipote

Hola Sres !!

Antes que nada estoy muy contento porque finalmente en mi Compaq F566la ( antilinux, y con la maldita wifi broadcom 4311 rev 2 ), corrí el mini live cd Sabayon 3.5 e increiblemente tomo todo mi hardware. Anda incluso mi odiada broadcom wifi.

Como vengo de Ubuntu, el pppoeconf en la consola me hacía muy facil conectarme a internet.

Bueno, el punto es que con el live cd de Sabayon no tengo ni la menor idea como conectarme a internet via pppoe, y si uso pppoe-setup en la consola, no pasa nada.

Les suplico me ayuden, como si tuviera 5 años.

Gracias !!

Pd: he visto que la ultima version de Gentoo usa un kernel mas viejo que Sabayon 3.5 y no podria usarla con mi Broadcom no?

----------

## afkael

Quizá debieras darte una vuelta por los foros de Sabayon.. yo soy bien bien noob en el tema ya que recien comienzo (incluso con linux) por lo que lo que digo es algo que supongo y quiza que alguien de aquí si pueda ayudarte, pero quizá ellos puedan darte una solución más rápida y segura...  :Very Happy: 

este es el link:

http://www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=65

Por supuesto que eres bienvenido y que aquí siempre hay gente dispuesta a ayudarte en lo que pueda (como en todas las comunidades linux que conozco). Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Apipote, si te he entendido bien estás preguntando cómo configurar la red para conectar a PPPoE en Sabayon. Sabayon no es Gentoo ni viceversa. Ten en cuenta que estás escribiendo en un foro de Gentoo, no esperes obtener muchas contestaciones sobre Sabayon. Si necesitas que te lo expliquen como a un niño de 5 años quizás te hayas confundido de distribución. No lo digo con acrimonia, al contrario, tómalo como un buen consejo. Si esas son tus necesidades quizás deberías seguir con Ubuntu si te satisface. Si te sirve de algo, para aprender todo lo que necesitas saber sobre la configuración de redes en Gentoo lo tienes muy bien explicado en el Handbook:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part4

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## Apipote

Gracias chicos, quiero estar en Gentoo cuando el kernel 2.6.25 este disponible.

Nos vemos.

----------

## AnimAlf

No hay prisa   :Smile:  gentoo-sources  :Wink:  además hay más: vanilla-sources. Recuerda que también se pueden utilizar aunque esten marcados como unstable.

```
animalf@keeper ~ $ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~amd64 emerge -pv gentoo-sources

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r6  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

¿es éste no? supongo que harás la instalación a 64, sino, cambia ~amd64 por ~x86

Saludos

----------

## Apipote

Si usaré 32 bits...solamente porque no hay flash en 64.

Una pregunta...sigue roto el instalador del live cd?

Gracias.

----------

## Cereza

 *Apipote wrote:*   

> Si usaré 32 bits...solamente porque no hay flash en 64.

 

Lo hay, pero no funciona del todo bien, además, si no me equivoco puedes instalar firefox de 32bits en Gentoo de 64 por el paquete mozilla-firefox-bin.

 *Apipote wrote:*   

> Una pregunta...sigue roto el instalador del live cd?

 

No lo he probado pero por lo que veo en los foros: Sí.

 *Apipote wrote:*   

> Gracias chicos, quiero estar en Gentoo cuando el kernel 2.6.25 este disponible.

 

Ese kernel ya está ¿quieres decir 2.6.26? Y no hay diferencia entre tenerlo en Gentoo o entra distribución, siempre puedes descargarlo, configurarlo y compilarlo a mano en cualquier distro si no te gusta como te lo pone el paquete binario.

Saludos.

----------

## Apipote

Gracias Cereza !!

Ya una vez te escribi, que me quedo en Gentoo definitivamente cuando el instalador no me haga renegar. 

Por fin ya, el kernel 2.6.25 toma todo mi hardware bien, solo que no puedo hacer andar pppoe-setup en Sabayon ( será que instalé el sistema del mini live cd ? )

Abrazo.

----------

## sebastian_83

Hola 

Podes usar flash en amd64, es bastante facil. Podes compilar el firefox en 64 y un programa (nspluginwrapper) se encarga de correr el plugin en 32. Seria como un chroot del plugin. Para instalarlo haces:

# emerge netscape-flash nspluginwrapper

# nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

El livecd de amd64 funciona barbaro. Podes usar el kernel que quieras, asi que listo.

Saludos.

----------

## Apipote

Gracias Seba...funciona !!!

Ahora...como fijo el pppoe para que siempre esté activo y evitar el engorro de tener que activarlo ( por la consola ) cada vez que booteo en mi notebook ??

Gracias !!!

----------

## Cereza

 *Apipote wrote:*   

> Gracias Seba...funciona !!!
> 
> Ahora...como fijo el pppoe para que siempre esté activo y evitar el engorro de tener que activarlo ( por la consola ) cada vez que booteo en mi notebook ??
> 
> Gracias !!!

 

Todo lo que añadas al /etc/conf.d/local.start se autolanzará como root al arrancar Gentoo, despues del resto de los servicios, puedes añadir a ese archivo la linea que utilices para pppoe. No sé si hay una forma más limpia de hacerlo, no uso pppoe.

Saludos.

----------

## nachopro

 *Apipote wrote:*   

> Si usaré 32 bits...solamente porque no hay flash en 64.

 

yo pensaba eso... por estar medio mal enterado del tema.....

pero hoy día tengo en mi sistema de 64 firefox-64 con el npluginswrapper y el flash oficial de 32

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Flash_9_and_Firefox

----------

